# Quick Release Scope Rings



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

What do guys know/think of these?


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Nobody?!! I'm kinda disappointed. I feel like SG answering my own post.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Quick release scope rings are like quick release steering wheels, how many have you actually seen in use--nuff said LOL


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> Quick release scope rings are like quick release steering wheels, how many have you actually seen in use--nuff said LOL


10-4!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Never seen them on a gun in person. Would imagine it would be tough to hold zero but who knows with today's advancement of things. I never saw this post because of using my phone. And yes, you're getting to be like SG apparently.....LOL Just kidding !!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a set of Warne QR rings on my Encore. The only reason is because I have several barrels and wanted to switch the scope between them. They were expensive, but they do hold zero as well as any other rings I've used.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Weasel said:


> I have a set of Warne QR rings on my Encore. The only reason is because I have several barrels and wanted to switch the scope between them. They were expensive, but they do hold zero as well as any other rings I've used.


That's what I was thinking of doing with my daughters shotgun, go from slug barrel to regular barrel. So when you put them back on there is no re-sighting? I know some guys were talking about them on here a while back and I thought they said that it would be back on zero when it was put back on but I couldn't find the thread.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

BondCoCoyote said:


> That's what I was thinking of doing with my daughters shotgun, go from slug barrel to regular barrel. So when you put them back on there is no re-sighting? I know some guys were talking about them on here a while back and I thought they said that it would be back on zero when it was put back on but I couldn't find the thread.


Why would you put a scope on a shotgun, its close range work??


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I currently have a* Burris **AR-P.E.P.R. QD Mount. *
*http://www.burrisoptics.com/arpepr.html*

I've used this many times on my AR and it has always been easy to reinstall and has been accurate.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have Larue tatical quick disconnect 5/8 " riser to move the scope up and being able to take it off the AR I have it on to use the carry handle sight. I can put it back on and not have to worry too much about zero. In one match I was shooting I found that the scope was too far back for prone and I moved the whole unit forward to be able to use it better and never lost my sight settings, even with that kind of adjustment. It is not cheap and I don't regerat beying it.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

hassell said:


> Why would you put a scope on a shotgun, its close range work??


Deer slug. They will shoot 100 yards or better.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm almost thinking I'll buy another barrel with a cantilever scope mount and switch the barrels when needed.

But if i do go with the QD rings, from what you guys are saying don't go with cheap ones, right?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

good advice is, no matter what the product you want to purchase. Buy the best one you can up front, or end up buying another later.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> good advice is, no matter what the product you want to purchase. Buy the best one you can up front, or end up buying another later.


 Yep thats correct---like marrying a wife, get the right one the first time!! WORD lol


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

BondCoCoyote said:


> So when you put them back on there is no re-sighting?


So far I've checked it at the range every time I take it off or reinstall it. It's always been right on. I suppose I could trust it at this point.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've only shot one gun with the quick-release mounts at a media range event. It was a .30-06 Merkel with a $2,000 Swarovski scope. After firing the first two shots at 100 yards into one, oblong hole, the Merkel rep took the scope off and snapped it back on. The next group was equally impressive but had moved about 1/2 inch.


----------

